# Emerald Coast Redfish Club (ECRC) - Navarre Tournament 5/12



## redfisher66 (Oct 8, 2009)

The ECRC will be hosting a Redfish tournament this Saturday (5/12) in Navarre. Check-in will be at Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre between 4:30 and 5:30 Saturday morning. The launch will take place at Navarre Beach ramp at safe light (about 5:45). The weigh-in will be at 3:00 at the beach next to the Navarre Beach ramp. The ECRC membership fee is $40 per year and each tournament is $25 per person (these are two-person team events). Approximate team payouts (based on 20 boat field) are 1st-$500; 2nd-$300; and 3rd-$200. Optional calcuttas for biggest Redfish and trout will also be available. Plaques for top 2 teams will be given and we have also been giving free raffle prizes (donated by sponsors) at the weigh-in. The ECRC strives to provide top-notch angling competition without large entry fees, to always demonstrate sportsmanship over winning, and most of all to have an enjoyable experience every event. The ECRC holds a monthly tournament with varied starting locations between Pensacola and Panama City (once in the boat there are no fishing boundaries). We're always welcoming new members. Please call 850-377-0195 if you have any questions.


----------

